

Ask HN: I need a title for my talk - mememememememe

I am giving an 1-hour talk on introducing programming using Python. I don't want to be a formal dude this time.<p>What should the title of the talk be? I want it to catch people's eyeballs for 1/3 of a second.<p>Thanks!
======
amorphid
Python Got Me Laid, Paid, And Made,Part I

Your talk might have nothing to do that, but I guarantee they'll be paying
attention! Tell them they'll have to tune in for Part II for the secret. In
Part II tell them it's to be continued. And so on. You'll be famous!

------
irollboozers
Pythons on a Plane

'Look at these pythons'

I spilled chocolate python my lap

Learn python the memememememememe way

-or, I've always been a fan of-

Ima lurn you sum python

------
arkitaip
Really depends on the tone and theme of the talk:

Master The Universe With Python

Fear And Loathing In Python Land

Confessions of a Pythonic Hitman

Kill Python Vol. 1

------
orangethirty
How to Master Python: An introduction.

------
achille2
Intro to Python for mere humans.

------
vs4vijay
The art of Pyhton Programming..

------
OafTobark
Crouching Python Hidden Coder

